# ETA of Residence Permit for Student Visa



## anwar100 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hey everyone, 
I'm the middle of applying for student visa to Italy. I wanted to know some information about family reunification on this visa. According to the limited websites in English with this info, I've gathered that I can apply for family reunification only after getting the residence permit which apparently can take upto 3 months. I wanted to know will the commune (I'll be going to Milan) give me a residence permit faster if I express my interest to bring my wife and kids here. 3 months is pretty long time, and 2 out of the last 4 years I've been away from them and don't want to go through this whole routine again. 
Apart from that I've also read about family cohesion, does anyone have any experience here with that and how long that takes. There's even less information about that than for fam reunification.
Thanks


----------

